# Blue Spotted Salamanders



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

OK so i was saving some money for the Norwich show...... about to blow most of it 

just emailed Dartfrog.co.uk for a pair of juvinile blue spotted salamanders (Ambystoma Laterale) there such lovely animals and there arent enough blue amphibians so i thought id grab some when i can. had to guilt my other half a bit and promise her a gift and a trip to london but damn its worth it.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> OK so i was saving some money for the Norwich show...... about to blow most of it
> 
> just emailed Dartfrog.co.uk for a pair of juvinile blue spotted salamanders (Ambystoma Laterale) there such lovely animals and there arent enough blue amphibians so i thought id grab some when i can. had to guilt my other half a bit and promise her a gift and a trip to london but damn its worth it.



hehe ive seen those on the site they are gorgeous! naughty naughty im sure the OH will understand :whip: :flrt:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> hehe ive seen those on the site they are gorgeous! naughty naughty im sure the OH will understand :whip: :flrt:


she said no at first but dammit i was gonna get them if it was the last thing i did. im not (well wasnt) looking to get anymore species for a while but i couldnt pass up an oppitunity like this. 

was planning on getting 2 female s,s,bernardezi for my male and a couple more cynops orientalis but might have to wait a bit longer for them


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

well, been as your buying them beauties off of dartfrog, you might as well buy me something, too... i think you know what i want lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> well, been as your buying them beauties off of dartfrog, you might as well buy me something, too... i think you know what i want lol


:lol2: i do have u to thank if it wasnt for your CB tiger salamander thread i might have never spotted them, but i dont think my budget will strech to some himalayan newts


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe well i see the barred tiger sals are sold out now lol

 i suppose i'll have to buy my own newts, then :bash:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

blackbat67 said:


> hehe well i see the barred tiger sals are sold out now lol
> 
> i suppose i'll have to buy my own newts, then :bash:


im not suprised the only place i can find them there 37.50 for 1 WC 30 for some CB was a steal.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweet all ordered. ill get some piccys up when they get here (should only be a few days)


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

What???

I didn't know he had any.

I've been dithering about the A. macrodactylum didn't know about these.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i quite like the luristan newts they have  and the chinese knobbly sal and himilayan newt

*sigh*when will i have the money and the room??


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

What about the Echinotriton andersoni? It's dino-newt


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

aye that is nice...a tad out of my price range, though lol

i must admit, i really am tempted by the himalayan newts...do you think £45 for the two is a good price...?
i do have an empty fish tank...


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Morg was selling eggs earlier this year for a whole lot less. And you have the fun of rearing them.

I've just spotted the_Cynops ensicauda popei _ Are these the gold dusted ones??

I got my crestie Gary from Nick and Amanda. Super wee beast.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye, i've pm'd morg just now to see if he'd be selling any eggs, larvae or newts sometime in the near future lol









found this pic of a female...she seems gold dusted lol 

Amanda and Nick produce great cresties - Jasper's so cool!


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sue if :flrt: is appropriate cos i don't like bothering him when he's asleep.

The newt looks grand.

But the crunchy credit. need to be careful.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i know lol i've spent too much in the past week lol!!

but i really, really want some T.Verrucosus =/ ... if only they were like £4 each lol

and my Jasper was a right pain the other day when i woke him up to clean his viv lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

dartfrogs good for getting rarely avaiable species cb but for species that arent that unusual its better to see if u can get off some1 else. still happy about my purchase tho

i think morg may have sold his breeding pair


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I didn't realise how loud they can shout if you surprise them.

Newtswise. I got my marblies from Morg in the summer. It's great getting them little and growing them on. 

I can't wait till i get some of the little baby gilly things of my own.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

spend_day said:


> dartfrogs good for getting rarely avaiable species cb but for species that arent that unusual its better to see if u can get off some1 else. still happy about my purchase tho
> 
> i think morg may have sold his breeding pair


You get your laterale breeding and I'll trade you some long toes. (If I get any)


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah i did read somewhere that he was thinking about selling his adults - why he'd want to do that is anyone's guess! 

i'll have a look round and if i can't get any cheaper i'll give dartfrog a bell lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> You get your laterale breeding and I'll trade you some long toes. (If I get any)


sounds like a plan


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yer on.

Hows the Anoles.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> Yer on.
> 
> Hows the Anoles.



there good one of the smaller females shed this morning came out a lovely colour got a couple of piccys but there at home


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I must admit _Tylototriton verrucosus _ are a species I really want.
Nearly got some eggs off morg but managed to break the rearing tank I had moving it so didn't in the end.
They have a great display of them at London zoo - such lovely creatures in the flesh too. I don't think photos do them justice.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

berksmike said:


> I must admit _Tylototriton verrucosus _ are a species I really want.
> Nearly got some eggs off morg but managed to break the rearing tank I had moving it so didn't in the end.
> They have a great display of them at London zoo - such lovely creatures in the flesh too. I don't think photos do them justice.


they have them at london zoo. ive been there 3 times in the last 18months and ive missed them each time lol.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes in the Reptile House if I remember - big paludarium.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

berksmike said:


> Yes in the Reptile House if I remember - big paludarium.


.... damn my girlfreind for rushing me through the reptile house. she hates snakes lizards frogs toads salamanders and most newt species (has a strange thing for my 3 fire belly newts tho)


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I was impressed in general with their amphibian displays. My other favourites were the malaysian leaf toad, golden mantellas and P.bicolors


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

hey just thought i let u guys know they arrived 2day really tiny and i was silly and forgot to take some piccys


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

and i've been looking forward to pics! hmph, will have to wait longer! so not happy..


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

They get bluer as they grow up. I read on a salamander related website


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> They get bluer as they grow up. I read on a salamander related website


yeah there pretty much black at the moment with a few small blue spots


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

piiiiicsssssssss yet???? :mf_dribble:


----------

